# Something's not right with Benny



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I don't know what is wrong with him. Last night while watching TV he was very fussy. He couldn't get comfortable. He didn't eat his dinner. But he did chew on a bully stick for a little bit. He wouldn't sit still. Like he would lay on the couch and then move to another spot and was panting more than usual. He wasn't shaking or whining. He didn't sleep with us, he slept in the closet which he will randomly do. He likes to hide under the bed or the closet. Strange right? 

So this morning was the same. He kind of just stares at you and wants to be really close, like on my lap. His tail is down. His poop was normal and firm, but he still wouldn't eat. He loves cheerios and I couldn't get him to take any as a treat. Emma tried to engage him in play but he brushed her off. 

He has done this behavior in the past but after a day he was back to normal which is why I haven't rushed him to the vet yet. I have clients all morning but I'm thinking I should get him there this afternoon. The only thing out of the ordinary was I caught him w/a mushroom from the yard in his mouth yesterday. Do you think it could be that? 

I just don't get it. I'm thinking it's stomach related since he's not eating but he has no vomiting, no diarhea, no shaking, and firm poops. Any ideas what is wrong with him?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have no clue , but a mothers instinct never fails ... i hope he is ok n we r over reacting , please keep us posted.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh, poor Benny. He might have some discomfort going on. That was how Lola was acting before she got her "tummy upset" and I just didn't connect the dots until she started vomiting. And I don't think the closet thing is too strange, they are den animals and that is where they head when they don't feel good. Hugs to Benny and hoping he is back to normal quickly!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor little guy.  If you caught him with a mushroom in his mouth, he most likely ate a small piece of it and it's causing his tummy to be upset. I would watch him very closely, and if he gets any worse than he is now I would go ahead and take him into the vet. If he doesn't worsen, I would hold off and see how he is tomorrow. Make sure he drinks plenty of water, and if he doesn't want to drink water syringe some in his mouth. I wouldn't force any food on him right now.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Liza, Pam and Lisa. 

Normally I would rush to the vet but I am hoping it'll just pass. I just can't imagine what it is. I'm gonna check on him after 12. I feel like a bad mom not bringing him to the vet but at the same time I don't know if a vet visit is what is needed quite yet. It's so frustrating. I hate that something is bothering him and I don't know what it could be.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It's hard to decide when to take them to the vet... right? If
only they could tell us what's bothering them. But
when in doubt, I would say at least call and ask the
vet's opinion. Good luck and keep us posted.

Debbie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tammy I would call your vets office and let them know that you found Benny with a mushroom in his mouth and how he is acting right now. it's better to be on the safe side.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I hope Benny is feeling better soon.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> It's hard to decide when to take them to the vet... right? If
> only they could tell us what's bothering them. But
> when in doubt, I would say at least call and ask the
> vet's opinion. Good luck and keep us posted.
> ...


 when it's something like this yes...it's hard to know whether to go or not. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Tammy I would call your vets office and let them know that you found Benny with a mushroom in his mouth and how he is acting right now. it's better to be on the safe side.


 I am gonna call and see what they think. 

Thanks girls.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I hope it is nothing serious. Yes, that's what I would do too. Call the vet and ask what they think.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

In the case that it is the mushroom, they said the type of mushroom he ate is generally not toxic. They said to monitor him for now and if he shows signs of decline to bring him in. I'm gonna check on him after 12 and see how he is. The vet made me feel better about not rushing him in. Even they feel it's ok to wait it out and see if it passes first. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh not my sweet Benny. I just hate it when one of our little one's doesn't feel well. Panting and restlessness is a sign of pain/discomfort, as is going to a 'den' to sleep. And of course not eating. If he's still like this when you check on him at noon, def take him to the vet. If he's like my Zoe, she won't show any signs that anything is wrong until it's really something. Now my Jett...lol...if he's more like Jett, he'll be letting you know if anything might _possibly_ hurt. Did you hear any tummy gurgles? Do you have any Ginger/Mint Tonic from Animal Essentials? If it's just a simple tummy upset, that stuff is wonderful!

Lovies to you and sweet Benny and Emma.

Hey Benny, this is Jett. I just want to tell you that there is no shame in letting your mommy know you don't feel good. My sister tries to hide it and then it's always bad when she finally can't hide it any longer. Me...I let her know right away so it doesn't get too bad. And I get sooooo many lovies when mommy knows I don't feel good. :thumbsup:

Feel better buddy.

luv,
Jett


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Feel better, little beauty. Stay hydrated. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope little Benny is doing better and that your vet could find what causes his problems! 

I know how you felt to bring him there or not! Had the same problem with Ullana on Saturday and went to the vet with her yesterday. 
Her heat came back after only six weeks and I felt upset about it. But it seems that it's nothing serious but we have to have an eye on it and she got an antibiotic injection and pills for the next days!

Please keep us uptdated on this, Tammy!
Hugs to your little Benny boy! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, Tammy, so sorry Benny isn't feeling well. It's probably a little tummy upset. Please give him a hug from us, and let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope he starts feeling better soon! Poor Benny...


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh I hope your little Benny is feeling better.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope Benny is feeling better soon.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Benny!
I hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope he's feeling better soon. Very hot weather sometimes makes Haiku act differently.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww, I'm sorry Benny isnt feeling well  This sounds familiar...just about a week or so ago, my Bailey was acting pretty similar to what you described of Benny. Just not himself - and didn't sleep on my bed as usual, but in his "safe spot" which is the couch. I posted on SM about it and everyone so kindly helped me figure out that it was just a tummy upset - I had given him a Stella and Chewys patty the day before this...what I stupidly thought was a small enough amount not to cause an upset tummy actually gave him a tummy ache  I felt so awful, but he was fine the next day! Sounds like the same thing may be going on with Benny since eating that mushroom. Poor little guy. Hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Benny. He definitely seems to have a tummy ache & not feel good. I really hope he starts to feel better soon. I'm super paranoid on tummy issues, ever since Boo got sick with Pancreatitis 3 yrs ago. I waited 3 days to take him to the vet,thinking I would be overreacting. It's really hard to decide sometimes when to take them right in & when to wait it out a bit. I'll say a prayer for sweet little Benny rayer:. Feel better soon,little guy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> In the case that it is the mushroom, they said the type of mushroom he ate is generally not toxic. They said to monitor him for now and if he shows signs of decline to bring him in. I'm gonna check on him after 12 and see how he is. The vet made me feel better about not rushing him in. Even they feel it's ok to wait it out and see if it passes first. I'll keep you all updated.


 
it gives you some peace of mind, I just said a prayer for Benny, I'll be checkin in later, hugs to you


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Not Benny! It sucks when our little ones who are usually so full of life are dow :-( I hope he passes the mushroom with no issues and everything gets back to normal. Lots of hugs and kisses from me and a friendly man pup hug from Aolani ;-)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor Benny. Sending prayers that he's better soon.

Lacie acts the way you described whenever there's a storm coming. It can last just during the storm or for a coupld of days surrounding the storm. She's very sensitive to weather changes.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor Benny!!

I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tammy, I just saw this about little Benny, praying that he feels better soon and that it's nothing serious just a little tummy ache. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel wants to know "if Benny is a French poodle---he said the French love all mushrooms!, or maybe he is a little pig and thought it was a "truffle." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 
Whatever it is that is making Benny off color we are sending prayers upward for him and for you as well!
:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in to see how he's doing. Don't know when your lunch hour is. Maybe you're home now checking on my sweet little boy.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Benny feels better real soon !!!!! 
When Missy was a puppy she , too, got into a mushroom that i didn't know about... only when I saw her 'quivering, then suddenly throwing up and saw the mushroom pieces in the 'contents' did I know she had even done it!.... and i was right near her the whole time, but was engaged in weeding so didn't see her...nor even noticed the mushrooms were there.
They weren't toxic pe se but sure did make her feel miserable for a bit.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok update:

Went home and he seemed so much better! I got him to eat cheerios and then he proceeded to scarf more down....so that's a good sign! 

We went outside to potty and he pooped but they were smaller little terds, firm but tiny. I think possibly b/c he hasn't eaten since yesterday. He did a little scoot afterwards so I'm actually wondering if his anal glands could have caused him to feel like this? Any feedback on how full anal glands make them act?

He is scheduled for his dental a week from today so if I don't find a need to bring him before next Tuesday I'll ask them to look at his glands during his dental. 

Thanks for all the prayers. I think we are in the clear. I was so relieved to get him to eat when I went home! Thank goodness!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

good news!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Ok update:
> 
> Went home and he seemed so much better! I got him to eat cheerios and then he proceeded to scarf more down....so that's a good sign!
> 
> ...


Awww...glad he's feeling better!

When Zoe finally let me know her's were full, she hid and trembled and was extremely restless in her car booster seat. She didn't let me know how uncomfortable she was until they were on the verge of rupturing. Have you felt them? Are they swollen?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So glad he is better.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

as usual, i am late to the thread, but happy to see benny is feeling better! :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this and I'm so glad Benny is feeling better!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad he seems better. And I think that anal glands when full are quite uncomfortable on his little tushy. They can be emptied at the vet when they do his dental, and he won't even know that it happened!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Awww...glad he's feeling better!
> 
> When Zoe finally let me know her's were full, she hid and trembled and was extremely restless in her car booster seat. She didn't let me know how uncomfortable she was until they were on the verge of rupturing. Have you felt them? Are they swollen?


 Dumb question but how do I feel them to see if they are swollen?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> So glad he seems better. And I think that anal glands when full are quite uncomfortable on his little tushy. They can be emptied at the vet when they do his dental, and he won't even know that it happened!


 Thanks Pam. I hope he can hold off till next Tuesday so that way he won't have to be awake for when they empty them. Way less stressful for him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im glad he is feeling beetter , and yes i too want to know how swollen anal glands feel ? what r they full of poop? liquid ? sorry .. just not sure


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Dumb question but how do I feel them to see if they are swollen?


I didn't know myself until it happened to Zoe so nothing dumb about it. Here's a diagram and then a link that might be helpful. There's a video by Dr. Becker in this link.

Dog Anal Glands - LoveToKnow Dogs


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u for that link , very very informative.


Crystal&Zoe said:


> I didn't know myself until it happened to Zoe so nothing dumb about it. Here's a diagram and then a link that might be helpful. There's a video by Dr. Becker in this link.
> 
> Dog Anal Glands - LoveToKnow Dogs


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Crystal! As usual...my go to person for all malt related things. Love ya chica!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just getting home now and seeing this - I am glad to hear that Benny is feeling better. Sometimes Hunter scoots if he has a bottom itch or if something is a little clingy or dirty - that could have been it as well. Those little white mushrooms are popping up everywhere in our yard as well!!!!

Could the weather also be a factor? Its been sooooo humid these last 2-3 days!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ammy I just came to check in I'm glad Benny is better.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear Benny is feeling better. I noticed you mentioned he was chewing on a bully stick. Occasionally bully sticks would give my dogs stomach aches and they would act like what you described and the last one I gave Mindy had braided balls on either end. She managed to eat the ball off the end and I think swallowed it whole! She was VERY sick for a week and now 3 weeks later is still not back to normal. I have heard of several dogs eating large pieces of bully sticks and getting sick,or even blocking their intestines- needless to say I no longer give them bully sticks. I think flossies may be OK because they seem to be more "shreddy"-not a word-but does that make sense?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - just got in to see your thread. My poor, sweet Benny:smcry: I'm so happy he's feeling better now. I guess no mushroom omelets for that boy. Tyler occasionally does a scoot for the same reason Hunter does -- a little left over on his tush and all it takes is a tissue and he's fine. Hoping that's it. Interesting video by Dr. Becker -- more than I ever thought I wanted to know about anal glands :eek2_gelb2: but really informative.:thumbsup:
Give Benny hugs and kisses from Tyler and I and tell him to eat the food in his dish before he makes his own culinary choices.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this, so glad little Benny is back to his normal self!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to learn that Benny is so much better. I just saw this thread. Isn't is awful how we just don't know whether to take them in or wait. You made the right choice I guess Mommy.
Dixie does a little twirl on her bum very often. While twirling she is looking up through her wispy bangs. She did it the very next day after the vet expressed her anal glands & there was no problem with them. We think she just has an itchy bum or just likes to twirl.:HistericalSmiley: 
Hugs to Benny boy.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad that Benny is feeling better.....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad that it doesn't seem like anything serious with Benny! Hugs to you both!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

What did the vet say? I would be interested because with all the rain we have been getting lately, the yard is full of mushrooms that I keep stomping on...I hope your little guy is ok..


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I'm so happy to learn that Benny is so much better. I just saw this thread. Isn't is awful how we just don't know whether to take them in or wait. You made the right choice I guess Mommy.
> Dixie does a little twirl on her bum very often. While twirling she is looking up through her wispy bangs. She did it the very next day after the vet expressed her anal glands & there was no problem with them. We think she just has an itchy bum or just likes to twirl.:HistericalSmiley:
> Hugs to Benny boy.


Maybe she is just break dancing... :w00t:

Hope our little Benny feels like his old self SOON!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

I missed the boat again, glad Benny is all right he is such a cutie, and yes you are a cutie too Emma.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW! I didn't get a chance to get back on here last night. Benny was acting much more like himself last night. He was back to playing to Emma. He was eating a little bit....not his normal eating habits but at least he was picking. 

This morning he was fussy again though. Just seemed agitated. I felt his anal glands (or at least tried my best too) and I think they may seem swollen. I tried to feel Emma's for a comparison and couldn't feel anything on her. I'm gonna call the vet and see if I can bring him in today to be looked at. I wanted to wait until next Tuesday to bring him in being he is scheduled for his dental but I'm worried they could rupture in the meantime. If he is back and forth with being normal and then back to being agitated I don't know if putting off his anal glands being looked at is a good idea. What happens if they rupture? I'm thinking it could be life threatening. 

Thanks for all your concern. You all are truly the best. I'll let you know what happens after the vet.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

just let us know tammy ! give benny hugs from me n dolce.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything goes well at the vet and its nothing more than needing Benny's glands expressed.
Let us know how he is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I would definitely take him in today and not wait until Tuesday. If they are swollen it's really uncomfortable I'm sure and why have him experience discomfort before the dental so he won't feel like himself. Might be an incorrect analogy, but if it's anything like having hemorrhoids, which I had after childbirth (a common problem), you want the swelling gone as soon as possible because it's reeeeally uncomfortable. Let us know what the vet says and I'm sending thoughts and prayers to both of you that it's just that.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Glad you are taking him in. It's so uncomfortable for them if their anal glands are impacted. And you always run the risk of them getting infected or even rupturing. It's not fatal, but a real mess to have to deal with. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Please let us know what the vet says. Keeping Benny in my prayers that it's nothing more than just the anal glands needing expressed.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

We got an appointment for 3:15. DH stopped home during his shift this morning and said he seemed ok. My cleaning girls are at the house now and they haven't called me with any concerns. The one girl totes B&E around the house as she cleans so she's very intuitive when something is not right with them. Regardless, we are going at 3:15 just for reassurance. I'll post an update when we get home. Thanks again for all your concern!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy - praying that all is well with our boy, Benny. Will be checking in for an update.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in I hope Benny Boy is ok


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy - all of Benny's Awntie are worried about the little guy. Please update us when you have a chance. Still sending prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Tammy, I am just seeing your thread. I will be checking in for an update today.
I am sending love and hugs for both Benny and you ... Along with prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep thinking about Benny. I hope he's feeling better. xoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi everyone! First of all....B&E have the BEST aunties. You are all so sweet to think of him.

So we went to the vet yesterday and they too thought his anal glands were swollen. They expressed them and told me to check back if he didn't go back to his normal self. We stopped at my office on our way home from the vet so he could see my parents and let me tell ya...he was over the moon happy to be strutting his stuff at work. He ate all his dinner and was totally back to normal last night and was fine this morning. I was so worried b/c I've never had to have his glands expressed before. Now I know what signs to look for. I feel kind of stupid for making you all worried about Ben when all it end up being was full anal glands! Sorry about that girls. 

But THANK YOU everyone for your concern and advice. So long as he feels fine he is scheduled for his dental this coming Tuesday and then his 4th birthday is on the 24th!!!! It's all about Benjamin this month LOL!!!

Love you all xoxoxo

PS...here is a pic of Ben @ my office. He was sitting on my Mom's lap writing a note to Emma saying how he felt all better!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad he is ok n his tush was just full , lol , he looks mega adorable writing his lil note!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Benny, you had everyone worried. We are so glad you feel better.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Glad he is feeling better! and that picture is just too cute!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yay! I am so happy to hear darling Benny is okay. 

I don't know for how long, but, Snowball has to have his anal glands checked every two weeks. So, Tammy, you were not "stupid" (your words). You are a great Mommy to Benny.

I love the picture. Benny looks adorable!!! Please give him some kisses and cuddles from his Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Gosh I just want to give smoochies all over his wittle face! :smootch: Such an adorable pic! Glad he's feeling better.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad that Benny is feeling better. I love that pic of him with your mom.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad to hear he's better Tammy. A mother is allowed to worry, no problem, the important thing it was not worse.
Benny is so smart !


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What an adorable picture. :wub: So glad his problems have been sorted.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

So glad to see your little boy is better. I just
love the picture, just want to hug the little guy!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so glad little Benny is all better!!:aktion033:
that pic is so cute, love his little face!!:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Tammy, I love Benny Boy:wub: he's the cutest:wub: I'm so glad he's doing well:chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks again everyone! I didn't get a chance to run home at lunch and check on him...have to run to the post office so I'll see if I can swing by during my little errand stop. I have a feeling he and Emma are just passed out together as usual.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- so glad that Benny is better and that it wasn't something really serious. I bet it was serious to Benny, though, as it was probably very uncomfrotable. 

The picture of him with your Mom is just precious. Too, too cute.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so glad it was an 'easy-fix' for little Benny!!... how cute that photo is! :wub:


----------

